# musik?



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Juni 2007)

hört ihr musik beim bmxen
wenn ja welche
 also ich stehe so eheer auf rock  hardrock usw.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Juni 2007)

Oh ja! Le Tigre la la la.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (15. Juni 2007)

ghetto NY hip hop und so


----------



## FunkyFresh (16. Juni 2007)

alles was abgeht ne  billy Talent Fall out Boy alles was Rockt Hip Hop Kommt FÜR MICH beim Biken NICHT IN frage


----------



## Trailst4R (16. Juni 2007)

> "Bmx Driveis A Drug From Which One Not So Fast Down
> Comes "



da gibts doch auch was von ratiopharm


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juni 2007)

Funk aus den Siebzigern find ich ziemlich chillig beim Fahren.
Ansonsten auch eher Gitarrenmusik...


----------



## AerO (16. Juni 2007)

scooter, blümchen,.. hauptsache jeht ab.


----------



## Flowpen (16. Juni 2007)

Ich höre meißt Metal oder Rock...mit dem Ipod Shuffle geht das richtig gut da der so klein is^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (17. Juni 2007)

Metalcore und Hardcore... Also hauptsächlich Atreyu und As I Lay Dying.. Aber zu Terror kann man derbe abgehn


----------



## chrische (17. Juni 2007)

Ich höre gerne beim bmx´en "Static-x" und am besten mit "bled for days"
schön schnell und mit dem gewissen elektro mix  .


----------



## Nathol (17. Juni 2007)

Metal, Hardrock, Rap...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Juni 2007)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Metalcore und Hardcore... Also hauptsächlich Atreyu und As I Lay Dying.. Aber zu Terror kann man derbe abgehn



so schaut das aus!


----------



## King Jens one (17. Juni 2007)

am besten ist die musik die man aus den bmx videos kennt.


----------



## RISE (17. Juni 2007)

Naturgeräusche.


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Juni 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Naturgeräusche.



+ fahrradgeräusche.



aber zu sido und bushido geh ich so richtig ab, wa.


----------



## Domas (17. Juni 2007)

wenn dann die mucke aus den animalvideos... habich glaubich 2 mal im leben gemacht


----------



## KingsCrown (17. Juni 2007)

ich hör immer tonspuren von pornos. geht auch tierisch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Juni 2007)

hardcore, metalcore, screamo und ka xDD hauptsache schnell und wenns geht aggressiv.


----------



## Raddon (17. Juni 2007)

FunkyFresh schrieb:


> Bmx Driveis A Drug From Which One Not So Fast Down Comes





        

Zum Thema: Der Klang der abrollenden Reifen genügt mir.


----------



## Nathol (18. Juni 2007)

Falls mal kein MP3 Player vorhanden ist: Die Fragen von nem Kumpel ob der Trick denn gut aussieht.


----------



## Lizard.King (18. Juni 2007)

ich hör porngrind und heavyterror


----------



## Slim_Shady (19. Juni 2007)

Porngrind is lustig^^ Aber was is HeavyTerror? Ich kenn nur Holy Terror und Unholy Terror...


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Juni 2007)

porngrind gibts echt? der post war eigentlich nur die totale verarschung an alle emofritzen u.ä.
in wahrheit höre ich gute musik, von schwermetall über Populärmusik bis hin zu angesagtem Hüpfen.

aso und beim bmxen gar nichts...noch nicht mal den freilaufsound, der is hin


----------



## jimbim (19. Juni 2007)

hauptsache rot und heiss


----------



## Bampedi (19. Juni 2007)

> Atreyu



sind auch nich mehr das was sie mal waren


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (19. Juni 2007)

Ich leih mir oft ma das BMX Bike von nem guten Kumpel, dann höre ich überwiegend Fall Out Boy, Plus 44, Billy Talent, Hot Action Cops, AFI (aber nur den Song "But Home is Nowhere", Panic at the Disco, Red Hot Chilli Pepers und wenn meine Freundinn dabei is auch mal Avril Lavinge.


----------



## AerO (19. Juni 2007)

na das passt ja zum nicknaym.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (19. Juni 2007)

LOGO


----------



## Son (20. Juni 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (20. Juni 2007)

naja schon doof wenn man nicht merkt wenn man "phäd" gedissselt wird.


----------



## Flatpro (21. Juni 2007)

mensch mensch, ihr müsst alle mal mehr chillen beim street fahren, immer diese aggressive musik  keine musik is eh das beste. kann man sich 214mal besser konzentrieren und man fährt eindeutig besser


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2007)

Flatpro hat recht, aber wer ist der eigentlich? War der dieses Jahr schonmal online? Äußere dich bitte dazu.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (22. Juni 2007)

also ich kann mit musik besser fahrn
ich höre 
-offspring
-pennywise
-turbonegro
-him(naja fast gar nicht )


----------



## padde-rockt (7. Juli 2007)

tokio hotel, dj bobo und solche faxen, macht mich aggressiv und dann trete ich schneller und so!


----------



## Bampedi (7. Juli 2007)

~20 tage zeit um was gescheites an den start zu bringen und dann das...

low


----------



## Punk-Rock-BMXer (8. Juli 2007)

Rock Metal und Punk. Anderes kommt nicht in Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Juli 2007)

For solche Themen wünsche ich mir einen Moderator, der BMX Board like mit inbrünstigem Hass alles schließt.


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

â¬: der war gemein :/


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Ich höre 4 Mag Nitrous,Hymnotica,Ra the Rizer


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. August 2007)

drum´n bass,hardstyle,gabba,jumpstyle, biksen christlichen rap und beim dirten jungle beat und two step


----------



## C17H21NO4 (8. August 2007)

italo pop...


----------



## >PARANOIA< (9. August 2007)

also ich höre eigentlich alles was rockt von rock bis death metal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (9. August 2007)

aha


----------



## scott yz0 (10. August 2007)

terror, machine head (nur die harten songs), arch enemy, noise syndicate... sowas peitscht einen gut voran... aber hin und wieder auch troopers oder auch mal hardcore (zb angerfist)


----------



## Stirni (10. August 2007)

ich bin taub


----------



## rollertuning (12. August 2007)

ich fahre auch mit musik,hardstyle,gabber,house,elektro,techno,jumpstyle,hardcore,und manchmal mit hiphop italinisches. na ja so musik macht zwar aggresiv aber ich kann damit voll gut fahrn


----------



## joshy_oi (19. August 2007)

rage against the machine..das fährt ein..oder Wizo und natürlich darf Rancid darf nicht fehlen. Punkmusik muss einfach sein beim BMxlen..


----------



## Carl Johnson (19. August 2007)

mit musik fahren is beim street fahren wenn man vllt eh grad net motiviert is nur so zum rum ollen und rum wheelen ganz cool aber wenn ich mich konzentrieren muss und gscheid fahren will dann fahr ich immer ohne musik, allein wegen straßenverkehr und so.
und mir geht das auch immer so tiersch auf´n sack wenn dann alle vollgas wegheizen und man nichtmal hinterherschreien kann weil se nix hören ^^ 

nene ...


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. September 2007)

ab heute höre ich nur noch system of a down weil di voll abgehn


----------



## XenoX (3. September 2007)

Punk-Rock-BMXer schrieb:


> Rock Metal und Punk. Anderes kommt nicht in Frage



nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. September 2007)

was " nix hinzufügen " ???


----------



## XenoX (4. September 2007)

das ich ganz deiner meinung bin, mein ich damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (4. September 2007)

aso


----------



## paule_p2 (4. September 2007)

die dummheit hier steigt mit jedem post weiter ins unermessliche.


----------



## Carl Johnson (4. September 2007)

genau paule_p2 ... desswegen postest du hier ja auch fleißig und betonst immer wieder wie dumm ja alle wären, schau dich mal an ...

wenn ich eins net abhaben kann dann sind das so assi leute die dauernd irgendwelche threads schlecht machen und andere kritisieren und sich selbst hervorheben ... mann mann


----------



## Son (4. September 2007)

hahahahaaaa


----------



## paule_p2 (4. September 2007)

tut mit leid, ich kann mich halt nur im internet cool fühlen, in echt bin ich eh voll der nerd ohne freunde unso.


----------



## Bampedi (5. September 2007)

> wenn ich eins net abhaben kann dann sind das so assi leute die dauernd irgendwelche threads schlecht machen und andere kritisieren und sich selbst hervorheben ... mann mann



mich magste aber wa?


----------



## Worakel (6. September 2007)

Punkrock ;D


----------



## Alesana (16. September 2007)

Kill withney dead, Emmure und sonstiges Metal-/Deathcore Zeugs


----------



## K3KZ (30. September 2007)

ich hab keine mp3 player(mehr  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (30. September 2007)

schon doof wenn man in der hood immer abgezogen wird...


----------

